# Wolf Run 9/11



## WalleyeWalt (Apr 14, 2021)

Usually my wife is asleep in the boat, but this time she out fished me. Beautiful fish. A buddy of mine says the state lied about stocking Saugeye, I think he’s wrong.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

They put 41,757 fingerlings in there in May....


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I've heard they were stocked but seldom hear/see one caught. Nice little lake and not much fishing pressure.
With my outboard I'm not allowed on it.


----------

